#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Thai Airways Baggage Allowance

## mrsquirrel

Anybody know Thai Airways Baggage allowance?

I think it is 2 x 32kg but I could be wrong.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Bollocks misread it it's only 30kg

----------


## kingwilly

they never weigh ur carry on luggage.......

----------


## Propagator

Thought it was only 20kg, 30kg if FF on silver, 40kg if FF on gold.  Mind you I have normally found them fairly good if baggage is overweight.

----------


## kingwilly

silver is not hard to get...

but they are much better than say cathay or singapore, who _allow_ you to take 30 or 32 kg but once over they charge you with the limit being 25kg.....

at roughly $30 per kg thats a hefty charge.....

----------


## kingwilly

but i weigh much less than some other fat bastards so why shouldnt i carry more bags to compensate....

or charge the fat bastards excess baggage.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> but i weigh much less than some other fat bastards so why shouldnt i carry more bags to compensate....
> 
> or charge the fat bastards excess baggage.


I'm very much in favour of a fat tax.
I think it's the best route to better worldwide health.

----------


## Gerbil

As long as there's a welsh tax as well, I have no arguments.  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

Silk class get 30kg. 


Why the fuck don't they operate the piece system that they have going to or from US off 32kg per piece

----------


## klongmaster

airlines have a charge rate for excess baggage set by IATA...

the formula is "1&#37; of the first class fare / kg overweight"...

this applies irrespective of the class you are travelling, so as KW eloquently observed, "that's f**king expensive"...

oh and some airlines, like Polynesian Air weigh the passengers & their bags, cause Pacific Islanders are big people and they need to know the planes tare before take off!..

----------


## forreachingme

> Thought it was only 20kg, 30kg if FF on silver, 40kg if FF on gold. Mind you I have normally found them fairly good if baggage is overweight.


 
That's it ! but you still can add. a 10 kg at each class, it's written somewhere in their PC, you can remind them if they seem not to know...

silver 40 kg and gold 50 kg...

----------


## redwood

In the US they go by the piece rule.  Two pieces in economy section as long as they meet the size restrictions.  Same with my experiences of leaving BKK on Thai air.  They have been pretty good about overweight bags and have never said anything about my bags a couple of times going back and forth to manila when i am sure they were  a good 10kg over the restriction.  They also check bikes (properly packed) free as a second piece and declared as such.

----------


## redwood

RE the bike, customs asked me what was in the bike case when I came in.  After the casual question they didn't make any effort to have me declare it or make sure I left with it on my departure.

----------


## Fabian

> Silk class get 30kg. 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck don't they operate the piece system that they have going to or from US off 32kg per piece


Well, all airlines just do that on the routes to the US.

----------


## Spin

> but i weigh much less than some other fat bastards so why shouldnt i carry more bags to compensate....


A very good argument indeed, Sould some degree of flexibility should be allowed for those who keep themselves in good condition. 
i was once offered the chance to pay 75$ per kilo of excess baggage by Emirates. My bag was about 27kg. and they wanted the money. 
I threw away stuff until my bag weighed 20kg and informed the female check in clerk she was a cnut.
At the time is was training for half marathon and weighed in at 72 kg.
To emirates and thier man hating female staff :finger:   :finger:

----------


## keda

Never had an overweight plobrem with Eva till I took the piss during my UK-LoS transition period by checking in with 90kg on regular economy, then went through t'mill with all sorts of allowances and discretionary kg till I happily pounced on the 5kg mentioned by their chief negotiator - before the bitch told me that'll be £207 thank you. Fair cop, they understood I was moving to LoS and _had a wife and two kids_ so little of the 90kg was for me, and I understood they were slaves to their employer and had to be seen to be on the ball, so I paid the extortion.

Then they turned to my travel mate, he arrived with 60kg, banged them down to 1.5kg (£60) then pissed me off so I can only imagine what the checkin staff felt when he tweaked their nipples by transferring stuff to his handbaggage, so after a huddle they reminded him it wasn't them that moved the goal posts, reduced his more than fair weight allowance accordingly, reweighed everything including his hand baggage, came up with 5 kg overweight and presented him with a bill for £207 and advice that this is a one time only offer after which all bets are off and they remove all discretionary allowances and charge for 40kg overweight which comes to around £1600; he agreed to pay and hasn't been the same since.

Otoh, have never known the major airlines to be tight on a couple of kg over.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Took 45kg on the plane.

Not too bad.

Fucking wife was pretty pissed off about being put in the hold though

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Fucking wife was pretty pissed off about being put in the hold though


Just as well you couldn't hear her...

"Now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now....."

----------


## Mr Earl

Last year I had over 100 kilo with 3 bags on Thai airways and they didn't ding me. Delta on the other hand raped me for nearly the price of an additional ticket between ABQ_LAX.
This year 1,2 Go zinged me for 1000 baht over weight. They only allow 30 kg total. I had 60kg.

----------


## MeMock

From thai airways website.

For your travel comfort, the obese passenger is recommended to travel in Royal First Class or Royal Silk Class where seat is big enough for your accommodation. Should you prefer economy class, however, additional seat should be purchased for your accommodation as well.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by mrsquirrel
> 
> Fucking wife was pretty pissed off about being put in the hold though
> 
> 
> Just as well you couldn't hear her...
> 
> "Now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now, now....."


 
i think u missed hue, hue, hue, huuuuuuuuuuue, 

and

mai sanook, boreh, boreh, mai sanook!

----------

